# I should have trusted my instincts!



## wolfmom (Jan 10, 2003)

I just had a sono yest for slight spotting and they told me there was no baby. I am 9.5 wks. this whole pregnancy didn't 'feel' right and I didn't want to tell anyone but we did tell some family and 2 or 3 friends. Now I wish we hadn't. The worst part is I still have to miscarry. I am scared and do not want to go through this! I just want it to be over so I can try and get pregnant again. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

This is the place for precisely that. Rest and spend quiet time doing whatever you must. And perhaps you can ask dp to make calls to those whom you've told. Talking about it is hard at first--but it will get better, I promise.


----------



## mamaMAMAma (Nov 20, 2001)

wolfmom







I am very sorry for your loss. I had a mc at 7 weeks 2 months ago. I really feel for you. I had an appt for a ultrasound the morning my bleeding started. It was a very hard time for me, please give yourself time to grieve and your body to heal. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry.


----------



## j3l (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry. I also just had this same experience two weeks ago- I didn't "feel" right either but am usually such a worrier that I thought I was looking into things too much and tried to be relaxed about it all. I go back to the doctor tomorrow and have a bunch of questions for him. Take time to go through all the emotions and know that you are not alone.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm sorry wolfmom. I know that you were unsure from the beginning and it is so hard to really know...ya know?

Again, I'm sorry....


----------



## wolfmom (Jan 10, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts! I am doing a little better now. My miscarrige is in progress and so far is very easy physically. I hope it will be over within the week but I already feel much better.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

to you...

I'm so sorry.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

wolfmom, I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
Gossamer


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

You're in my thoughts


----------

